

Antique Stradivarius violin 'replicated' by radiologist - fuzzythinker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15926864

======
gus_massa
But, how does it sound? The difference between a _good_ violin and an
_excellent_ violin is in the details. From the article:

    
    
      But the very last stretch - the very last 2% - still
      involves exact judgements about relative thicknesses
      of the wood, the exact strength of the bracing, the
      exact varnishes and wood preparations and general
      optimising of the whole form.

